# word-Vorlage in java öffnen



## Blacky_82 (6. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage.
usw. ich habe Linux server und möchte Word dokumente oder besser gesagt vorlagen auf mein Server speichern und nachher automatisch ausfüllen und loca öffnen.

Es muss in PHP geschrieben werden und ich weiß dass eine COM Klasse für PHP gibt dass s eigentlich macht, aber es wurde in meinem Fall nicht gehen da ich office nicht auf dem Linux Server speichern kann. 
Ich habe viel gegoogelt:rtfm: man kann auch mit .rtf machen oder in mit active XSteuerelemente und VBScript oder Javascript.

Ich habe auch geleden dass es ein POI klasse für java gibt, aber was ich nicht weiß ob man wirklich so was mit Java machen kann-----> glaube 90 % dass man es damit machen kann und ob man das nachher in PHP irgendwie aufrufen kann.:autsch:


Ich werde euch sehr dankbar sein wenn ihr mir paar Tipps gibt:toll:
Ciao 
Blacky_82


----------



## Wildcard (6. Okt 2009)

Die mächtigste alternative ist OpenOffice (dafür gibt es eine Java API), aber auch die 'schwerste' da du ein installiertes OpenOffice auf dem Server brauchst (OpenOffice funktioniert auch Headless, das wäre also kein Problem).


----------



## ARadauer (6. Okt 2009)

was meinst du eigentlich mit "aufmachen".

das sich die Word Datei einfach im Word auf dem Rechner des Benutzer öffnet? Da brauchst du gar nix dazu... kein php, kein java, kein javascript... verlinken fertig...

Oder willst du das der Benutzer, die Worddatei im Browser bearbeiten kann und beim speichern, die Änderung am Server gespeichert wird? Da bin ich mal gespannt.....


----------



## Blacky_82 (7. Okt 2009)

:noe:Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für eure Antwoerten,
also das mit dem Open Office würde nicht gehen da ich Office bentzen soll;(

Also es ist folgendes, auf dem server sind leere word Vorlagen schon gespeichert. ( noch nicht aber muss gemacht werden )
Jeder benutzer hat das zugriff auf diese Vorlagen und so dass die Vorlagen werden mit die Daten erst ausgefüllt, d.h auf dem server automatisch ausgefüllt und dann sind die für benutzer öffnen das bedeutet jeder Benutzer kann die mit seine Daten automatisch ausfüllen lassen aber wie gesagt die wird alle auf dem Server gemacht ich möchte nur diese ausgefüllte word dokumet öffnen und der Benutzer die möglichkeit geben die zu öffnen beareiten und dann local speichern. Ich muss es mit PHP machen da mein Software PHP basiert ist, aber da PHP ohne Com Klasse kein Word Dokumet beareiten kann wollte wissen ob es geht dass ich es im java schreiben und in PHP diese Java klasse dann aufrufen oder hat jemand bessere Vorschläge.:toll:

Ich muss Office nehmen und Linux Server iat auch da, das bedeutet da kann ich nix ändern.



Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag und werde mich auf deine Ratschläge sehr freuen, da ich nicht weiter kommen :rtfm:



PS: nochwas Leute, nur eine frage da ich kein Profi bin die Ausfüllung on der Wordvorlagen von Daten auf DB wird doch serverseite oder net!!! bin heute noch net wach
Blacky


----------



## Blacky_82 (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe heute ganzen Tag (fast) mich damit beschäftigt und endlich kann ich ne Aussage machen.
Es geht am besten mit php wenn man ein rtf datei erstellt weil die macht word auch auf, das bedeutet brauch kein java. 
Aber wie ist es wenn ich es auch für powerpoint machen muss, ich meine Vorlage speichern und ausfüllen.
geht sowas überhaupt??

LG 
Blacky


----------

